

How do you judge a JavaScript programmer by only 5 questions? - moeamaya
https://medium.com/@mpjme/how-do-you-judge-a-javascript-programmer-by-only-5-questions-f2abdf7dfd4a

======
byoung2
These are actually some of the same questions I use when interviewing
JavaScript programmers. Particularly the call/apply question, I got a bit of
flack on HN about that one but I explained it the same way as the author...if
they know it, it doesn't tell you much, but if they don't know it, it tells
you a lot. I compared it to knowing how to use the parking brake on a
car...knowing how to use it tells you nothing, but if someone says they've
never had to use it in 10 years of driving, and they don't know what the
purpose is, that tells you quite a bit. One person made the point that he
avoids apply because of IE6 compatibility. While I disagreed that IE6 should
be a consideration for any modern programmer, that would be acceptable to know
what apply is and how it is used, but to avoid it in practice, but to not even
know what it is would be a red flag for me.

------
AwesomeTogether
Why didn't you build your own blog out of javscript instead of publishing
medium?

------
yellowapple
> A big one to keep an eye out for is that they should be praising the Google
> Developer tools

The Google Developer tools are overrated. (Says someone who isn't a Javascript
programmer)

Even so, basing your decision on the use of a specific tool? Tsk tsk. If I
prefer Mozilla's Javascript-debugging tooling over Google's (for example), the
takeaway should be that _I know how to use debugging /profiling tools_, not
that I'm somehow less worthy than the Google guy because I didn't happen to
pick your favorite vendor.

This is like mandating that your shop is "strictly a Sublime shop" or
"strictly a Windows shop" or somesuch nonsense. The exact tool matters far
less than the fact that a candidate is able to describe the use of tools in a
particular category (be it a profiler, an editor/IDE, or an operating system,
respectively), and insisting that your ideal candidate "should be praising the
Google Developer tools" tells me that you're throwing away a _lot_ of talent
over superficialities.

